# 2 Stroke Outboard Oil in Diesel Trucks



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

If anyone has not tried this yet I suggest you give it a whirl.
I have been mixing 2 Stroke outboard oil with my diesel for the last 12k miles and it has had incredible effects.
My 2007 F250 6.0l runs smoother, quite, and more peppy with also having .5-1MPG gains.
The ratio that seems to work best is 128:1 which is 1oz to every gallon.
Wally World has the cheapest oil which is about $9 a gallon.
I recomend anyone with a non "green" diesel to try it out for at least 1 tank and you will be very surprised.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

what is name brand on the oil at Wally world. I read something awhile back that supported this for diesels.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I would think that this 2 stroke oil would not be very good for the "particulate filters" in the new engines.

20 years ago when we changed oil in the 18 wheelers we would dump the oil back into the fuel tanks on the trucks but as far as I know this practice no longer exist.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Truckers have used transmission fluid in their fuel for years and its recommended to use an additive with low sulpher diesel. The fact is that diesel fuel is the cheapest **** they can produce for your engine to burn and they can sell.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Been dumping about half a quart of the cheapest 2 stroke oil I can find at wally world for a year now without problems. There was a study done on all the various diesel fuel additives that compared cost to actual friction reduction and 2 cycle oil had a great cost to benefit ratio and reduced friction close to the much higher priced specialty additives. This is for the engines not designed to use the ULS diesel like my 2003 PS 7.4L.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I recall reading that article. However, I thought it was "Good for" the ULS since this new fuel need more lubrication to fuel system.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

trodery said:


> I would think that this 2 stroke oil would not be very good for the "particulate filters" in the new engines.
> 
> 20 years ago when we changed oil in the 18 wheelers we would dump the oil back into the fuel tanks on the trucks but as far as I know this practice no longer exist.


Yes you are correct.....That is why I mentioned NOT using it in the new "green" diesels....Particulate filters will prob clog very quickly.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

redduck said:


> what is name brand on the oil at Wally world. I read something awhile back that supported this for diesels.


I use the cheapest that I can find....whether it is Quicksilver, Penzoil, Wally World or Yamalube....As long as it is 2 stroke, outboard, and ashless....Im in.


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

when you say "green diesels" would '01 duramax be one?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

firephil said:


> when you say "green diesels" would '01 duramax be one?


No.....The term "green" diesel pertains to the engines equipped with a particulate filter. 
Most will have a build date from 2007 forward.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Wal Mart Super Tech*



redduck said:


> what is name brand on the oil at Wally world. I read something awhile back that supported this for diesels.


It's Wal Mart's Super Tech TCW 3 Outboard Oil. The study I read says that a 200 to 1 mixture is good for up to 2006 models, some early 2007 models that do not have the new (modified) motor. I use 1 quart to 50 gals. myself


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

*2stroke Vs Fuel Additive*

Is the reason for using 2stroke oil vs additive the price? How much differerence are we talking>


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

TunnelVision said:


> Is the reason for using 2stroke oil vs additive the price? How much differerence are we talking>[/QUOT
> 
> The 2 stroke oil has better lubricating properties than additives.
> Whenever I use Diesel Kleen or even Lucas I notice no diff in performance, mileage or engine noise, but the 2 stoke oil makes a HUGE diff in noise level while achieving moderate MPG, and performance levels.


----------

